# Any hunters in the Giles county area?



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Any hunters in the Giles county area? Would anyone like to meet up for a hunt?


----------



## mikehoncho (Feb 17, 2015)

barndog said:


> Any hunters in the Giles county area? Would anyone like to meet up for a hunt?


----------



## mikehoncho (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm new to the area. Moved a few weeks ago. I'll be out a lot looking for them.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Did you hunt where you lived before? There should be some out this week.


----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

I hunt some in Giles, but mostly in Montgomery co. around Bburg. I know a few folks who have already been finding 'em around here. I'm going out this afternoon and I'll report back what I find.


----------



## jjcoolb1967 (Mar 5, 2017)

Try stony creek up on the hill behind the post office used be a saw mill up there years ago up behind there it flatten out to the left they were always a lot of greys supposed to rain some tonight if I could make it over ther tomorrow that's were I would be


----------



## jjcoolb1967 (Mar 5, 2017)

Oh yeah think the best way in there is on the left right pass snider lane


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I found some nice blacks up Wolf Creek.

Stoney Creek is a real hot spot.


----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice finds barndog. My spots were looking really dry yesterday in Bburg, so no morels. Going to look again today at some spots with more creeks/moisture.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I looked today up Wolf Creek in spots I had never hunted before trying to stumble upon a new patch. No luck. White ones are not up yet and the blacks are very scattered.


----------



## jjcoolb1967 (Mar 5, 2017)

josh said:


> Nice finds barndog. My spots were looking really dry yesterday in Bburg, so no morels. Going to look again today at some spots with more creeks/moisture.


Low level around apples and we need rain


----------



## jjcoolb1967 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

Found 9 yesterday in Bburg... All were pretty small and a few were dried up. I left them overnight and will check back today. I ran out of daylight and didn't get to look everywhere I wanted. Going back out this afternoon.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Merkel Pizza! I found some nice white ones up Stoney Creek today.

I hear that around Pandapas Ponds near BBurg you can find nice ones. I have never been there.


----------



## mikehoncho (Feb 17, 2015)

Took a 10min walk here in Pearisburg and found very many. I took video big ones.


----------



## jjcoolb1967 (Mar 5, 2017)

Rain tonight found a few rain tonight here trying again in the morning should be good


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I went up Big Stoney this morning and found these.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Then I went up Wolf Creek this evening and found these monsters. 22 Merkels weighed 1 pound 3 ounces. They were very scattered and it took a lot of walking but I think it is going to be good year.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I hit the honey hole today. All of these in a quarter acre spot. They were all small but growing in nice easy to follow lines.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

About 150 individuals weighing in at 1 pound 1 ounce.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Tomorrow, Monday, should be a great day after all this rain. If anyone wants to meet up and go for hunt send me a message.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

So today I put on the rain gear and headed out. It was pretty much Merkel pickin with not much hunting. You don't get many days like that.


----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome finds, Barndog. I'm not having as much luck as you, but consistently getting a dozen or so each day for the past week before I run out of day light. This whole job thing is messing up my mushroom hunting. I'm heading out now in the rain myself.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Good luck! I hope you find a bushel.


----------



## JRUSK (Apr 27, 2017)

barndog said:


> Tomorrow, Monday, should be a great day after all this rain. If anyone wants to meet up and go for hunt send me a message.


This weekend? Have a wife that's never tried one, and a son that's never found one. Too far from home where my spots are, and can't seem to find one here (williamsburg). Already put in about 100-120 miles worth of looking


----------



## JRUSK (Apr 27, 2017)

barndog said:


> Tomorrow, Monday, should be a great day after all this rain. If anyone wants to meet up and go for hunt send me a message.


Getting desperate


----------



## Kevin martin (Apr 3, 2017)

JRUSK said:


> Getting desperate


Williamsburg is probably done. I am west of you in Powhatan and I haven't found any new shrooms since 4/12. I'm thinking of taking one trip west for one last find. Anybody know if Nelson/Amherst counties are producing


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

I went yesterday and only found a few. I think the season is coming to a end in my area. I would look in the highest elevation possible. The few I found were 1/3 way up the mountain and as I worked my way down the mountain I found less and less till I was at the creek level and found none where I generally find them. Nothing good lasts forever......


----------



## josh (Apr 29, 2015)

Well, I've found 100+ over the last few days. Found exactly 50 yesterday. I found a huge 8in tall yellow that had been up for a while and then in the same area, find brand new ones just popping up...weird. I did find a few reaching the end of the life cycle though, so it may be winding down in my area too. But who knows...possible rain this evening and warm temps might stretch things out a while longer.

I_ still_ haven't left my main spots to search at higher elevations. A friend of mine did and had some success earlier this week. Hoping to get up there this weekend.


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

That sounds great. I hope they keep going thru this coming week.

Let's see some pics!


----------



## barndog (Apr 26, 2016)

Anybody finding anything? I have not looked since Friday.


----------

